# Alquiler caja seguridad en el banco



## las cosas a su cauce (31 May 2009)

Hola, abro este hilo para preguntar si alguien tiene contratada alguna. Me gustaría saber precios de alquiler anual, si todos los bancos/cajas disponen, si puedes abrirla siempre que quieras o tienes que pagar por abrirla, si disponen de seguro, que te piden para abrirla, etc...

Gracias por las aportaciones... 

Saludos...

PD: No he visto ningún hilo al respecto, si existe alguno juntarlos...


----------



## azkunaveteya (31 May 2009)

te van a freir a preguntas....

pero si dices que esta habiendo robos y que tienes miedo por las joyas y cosas asi y que ademas a un amigo tuyo se le quemo la casa y muchos documentos...

que guardas escrituras, pendrives con datos, joyas, contratos etc...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (31 May 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> te van a freir a preguntas....
> 
> pero si dices que esta habiendo robos y que tienes miedo por las joyas y cosas asi y que ademas a un amigo tuyo se le quemo la casa y muchos documentos...
> 
> que guardas escrituras, pendrives con datos, joyas, contratos etc...



Mi intención es hacer un estracto de la cuenta y sacar x-2000€ y acto seguido meterlo en la caja fuerte... 

Si me pregunta le digo que no me fio del sistema bancario, y que para darme un 1,5% lo tengo en billetitos...

Qué problema hay? Que no dispondran de ese cash... no es mi problema...

Saludos...

PD: Sabes precios...?


----------



## azkunaveteya (31 May 2009)

le pongo 2 al azar:

Bancaja : Alquiler de cajas de seguridad
CCM

pero aqui tiene respuestas:


Alquilar una caja fuerte al banco [Pag. 1 de 2] | CONSUMER EROSKI


Su coste mínimo es de 150 euros anuales, y varía según el tamaño de la caja y la entidad que provea el servicio

Con la crisis económica y financiera que se ha desatado, las cajas de alquiler se han convertido en un "búnker" de seguridad para los ahorros de muchos consumidores, aunque también allí se pueden depositar otros valores, alhajas y bienes. Tienen un coste que puede ir desde 150 euros a 600 euros anuales, dependiendo del tamaño de la caja y de la entidad que provea este servicio. 

Los bancos y cajas de ahorro españoles cuentan entre sus productos y servicios financieros con las denominadas "cajas de alquiler" o "cajas fuertes" para que sus clientes puedan depositar documentos, valores, alhajas y cualquier otro tipo de bienes. El contenido es de carácter estrictamente confidencial, y el cliente no tiene obligación de declararlo ante la entidad crediticia. Esta confidencialidad es una de las características peculiares de las cajas de alquiler, ya que la entidad que las cede tiene total desconocimiento de lo que se encuentra en su interior.

El titular de la caja es quien responde sobre los objetos depositados allí, que deben ser lícitos y no perjudiciales para las instalaciones. En caso necesario, "se tiene derecho de inspeccionar el contenido", según señalan fuentes de Caixa Galicia. Y, en circunstancias extremas, el cliente puede verse obligado a abrir su caja mediante una orden judicial.

El titular de la caja responde sobre los objetos depositados, que deben ser lícitos y no perjudiciales para las instalaciones

De antemano, las entidades tienen un cuidado especial a la hora de proporcionar este servicio, y desde el departamento de Seguridad de la Confederación Española de Cajas de Ahorros (CECA) explican que, como existe una Ley de Prevención del Blanqueo de Capitales, las entidades financieras "están obligadas a conocer a sus clientes, qué actividad desempeñan y disponer de datos exhaustivos, no sólo para dotarle de una caja fuerte, sino también para poner a su disposición una simple cuenta corriente".

Se estima que el sistema bancario español cuenta, en total, con unas 15.000 cajas fuertes de alquiler, en su mayoría ocupadas. Pero, a título individual, los grandes bancos y cajas de ahorro se niegan a facilitar la cifra de cajas de alquiler de que disponen, "por cuestiones de las políticas de privacidad".

A raíz de la desconfianza creciente sobre la solvencia de las entidades crediticias y los temores de los clientes sobre el futuro de sus ahorros, los expertos aseguran que se ha detectado un aumento en la demanda de las cajas, aunque no está realmente cuantificada. Sin embargo, señalan también que del abanico de productos y servicios que ofrecen los bancos y cajas, éste es uno de los menos explotados por las entidades. Las cajas de alquiler son un "servicio residual" para la mayoría de los bancos porque suponen un gran coste para las entidades financieras y no generan una alta rentabilidad, si se compara con otro tipo de productos financieros, según explica un directivo de una de las cajas de ahorros más importantes de España.
Quién puede disponer de una caja de alquiler

En términos legales, para ser titular de una caja fuerte o de alquiler, es suficiente con ser cliente de cualquier banco o caja que ofrezca este servicio; es decir, contar con una cuenta corriente en dicha entidad, solicitarlo y que sea aprobado por la entidad en cuestión. Según la definición del Banco de España, son "lugares especialmente reservados en las cajas fuertes de las oficinas bancarias que los clientes que lo deseen pueden alquilar para el depósito de bienes o efectivo, sin necesidad de declarar su contenido". Aunque esta norma tiene una excepción tácita: para abrir una caja de alquiler las entidades suelen "analizar en profundidad" a quién se le otorgará. "No es un producto que se le facilite a cualquier cliente", según insisten desde fuentes bancarias. ¿Cuánto cuesta una de estas cajas?

Cada entidad establece unos costes determinados, tanto para la apertura como para el mantenimiento, y por cada visita que se realice a la caja de alquiler, que puede ir desde 150 euros a 600 euros anuales, cifra a la que hay que añadir el precio de cada visita (que ronda entre tres y seis euros), y la contratación del seguro y un depósito o fianza inicial. Además, si se indica otro titular o persona autorizada adicional se deberá abonar el 50% del coste de la caja.

* Las entidades analizan "en profundidad" a quién se concede el alquiler de una caja fuerte*

En general, el coste de la caja de alquiler varía en función de su tamaño. El contrato se establece por años sucesivos, y es renovable tácitamente, es decir, si el cliente no indica su extinción a la entidad. Los bancos y cajas que disponen de este servicio cobran las siguientes tarifas aproximadas de acuerdo con la superficie de la caja:

* 11 x 29 x 46 cm: 102,13 euros/año.
* 16,5 x 29 x 46cm: 153,18 euros/año.
* 22 x 29 x 46cm: 204,25 euros/año.
* 33 x 29 x 46cm: 306,39 euros/año.

Las comisiones son muy variables, en función de la entidad. En cualquier caso, si el banco o caja de ahorro dispone un incremento en las comisiones por este servicio, "debe ser comunicado al cliente con carácter previo, además de estar registradas en el Banco de España", según se indica desde esta entidad.
LAS OBLIGACIONES DE BANCO Y CLIENTES

Obligaciones del banco o caja:

* Entregar al cliente la llave de la caja de alquiler para que el cliente pueda hacer uso de este servicio y permitirle que coloque los bienes que desee.
* Permitir al cliente -o a la persona autorizada expresamente- el acceso a la caja de alquiler los días hábiles bancarios dentro del horario habilitado, así como facilitar el acceso al lugar reservado a los efectos de realizar la operación en la intimidad.
* Asegurar la idoneidad del recinto y la integridad de la caja de alquiler. Para esto, debe custodiar de manera permanente las cajas para evitar cualquier daño o violación a las mismas, a fin de preservar su integridad.

Obligaciones del cliente

* Pagar el coste de apertura y las comisiones de mantenimiento dispuestos por la entidad.
* Usar la caja de alquiler según lo convenido en el contrato, lo que supone no guardar sustancias peligrosas, nocivas o cuya comercialización esté prohibida.
* Informar al banco o caja del robo o pérdida de la llave, en caso de que ocurra.
* Restituir la llave recibida a la finalización del contrato y vaciar la caja de alquiler. Si se incumpliera esta obligación, la entidad podría dar lugar a la apertura forzada de la caja, a través de una orden judicial.

*Funcionamiento de una caja fuerte de alquiler*

Si la solicitud de una caja de alquiler es aprobada por la entidad, se procede a la firma de un contrato con el cliente que le permitirá depositar allí los bienes que desee. A partir de ese momento, recibirá un número clave y una llave. Aunque las entidades pueden tener otros sistemas de seguridad añadidos, en general el acceso es similar en todas.

Cada vez que el cliente desee realizar una operación en su caja de alquiler, deberá firmar un libro de registro especialmente dispuesto para estos efectos. Al dirigirse al sótano de la entidad, donde normalmente se encuentran las cajas de alquiler dentro de cámaras acorazadas, se identificará ante un empleado que le facilitará la entrada y lo acompañará hasta su caja, en la que introducirá la llave que dispone el banco para que pueda abrirse la misma junto con la que dispone el cliente. El empleado se retirará, y será el cliente quien vuelva a llamarlo para indicarle que ha terminado la operación. Algunas entidades han sustituido el sistema de "llaves tándem" por un sistema de apertura electrónica para simplificar el proceso de manipulación.

Las cajas tienen un seguro genérico que cubre la responsabilidad de custodia hasta unos 6.000 euros

Una de las cláusulas que se indican al cliente es que no puede realizar duplicados de la llave de su caja de alquiler. De todas maneras, como sólo el titular puede acceder y abrirla junto con la llave que queda en depósito en el banco, resulta complicado que se viole el contenido de una de estas cajas.
¿Son seguras las cajas de alquiler?

Por política de seguridad, no se publican cifras oficiales sobre violación de cajas de alquiler en las entidades crediticias, aunque ha ocurrido algún caso de público conocimiento en que un cliente ha detectado un movimiento o sustracción interna. En cualquier caso, para la tranquilidad de los usuarios de este servicio, las cajas de seguridad de los bancos llevan incorporado un seguro genérico que cubre la responsabilidad de custodia hasta un total aproximado de unos 6.000 euros, pero no sobre la naturaleza o el valor de los objetos contenidos en ellas.

Este importe, no obstante, puede variar de unas entidades a otras. El cliente, si la entidad lo autoriza, podría declarar el contenido para que el seguro cubriera su totalidad, "pero es bastante inusual que suceda", como señalan desde la CECA. Por este motivo, bancos y cajas han puesto de manifiesto en diversas ocasiones que su servicio se limita al alquiler de las cajas y que, al no conocer en ningún momento lo que contienen, no se pueden hacer responsables de lo sustraído, si se diera esta situación.
MEDIDAS DE SEGURIDAD DE LAS CAJAS DE ALQUILER

Todas las entidades deben cumplir los requisitos mínimos legales de seguridad que impone el Real Decreto 2364/1994, que aprueba el reglamento de seguridad privada según el cual las cámaras acorazadas de efectivo y de compartimentos de alquiler deberán estar provistas de las siguientes medidas de seguridad:

* Dispositivo mecánico o electrónico que permita el bloqueo de la puerta al recinto acorazado desde la hora de cierre del establecimiento hasta la primera hora del día siguiente hábil.
* Sistema electrónico de detección de ataques conectado las 24 horas.
* Detectores sísmicos, detectores microfónicos u otros dispositivos que permitan detectar cualquier ataque a través de techos, paredes o suelo de las cámaras acorazadas o de las cajas de alquiler.
* Detectores volumétricos.


----------



## azkunaveteya (31 May 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Mi intención es hacer un estracto de la cuenta y sacar x-2000€ y acto seguido meterlo en la caja fuerte...
> 
> Si me pregunta le digo que no me fio del sistema bancario, y que para darme un 1,5% lo tengo en billetitos...
> 
> ...



pues la respuesta es NO, ya lo veras


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (31 May 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> pues la respuesta es NO, ya lo veras



Y si saco la pasta del banco A y me la llevo a la caja fuerte del banco de al lado... ?

Es que manda cojones que no pueda hacer con mi dinero lo que quiera!!!!! :

Saludos...

Por cierto, me has puesto el único artículo que había encontrado del tema...


----------



## azkunaveteya (31 May 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Y si saco la pasta del banco A y me la llevo a la caja fuerte del banco de al lado... ?
> 
> Es que manda cojones que no pueda hacer con mi dinero lo que quiera!!!!! :
> 
> ...



esa es otra, pero me dices a ver si te dan caja o no 

por cierto, sabes cuanta pasta entra en 11 x 29 x 46 cm?? (102,13 euros/año)

Pon dos folios uno al lado del otro y pon un monton de billetes encima...


vete con la historia preparada al banco


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (31 May 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> esa es otra, pero me dices a ver si te dan caja o no
> 
> por cierto, sabes cuanta pasta entra en 11 x 29 x 46 cm?? (102,13 euros/año)
> 
> ...



Hombre de 500€ te da para mucha pasta... 

Iré al BSCH a ver que me cuentan... ya iré subiendo el hilo con lo que me cuenten, si alguien tiene alguna experiencia que la cuente... 

Es que últimamente han entrado a robar en 3 pisos de bloques donde viven familiares mios, y lo de tener dinero en casa tampoco me convence...

Saludos...


----------



## Dotierr (1 Jun 2009)

Por mi experiencia, ya pregunté en varios bancos y cajas, y está díficil el tema, no hay disponibles, al menos en Madrid, no sé yo si en otras regiones más pequeñas es más fácil acceder a una...

De todas formas, yo no he preguntado ni en BBVA ni en BSCH ya que no soy cliente, pero seguro que éstas tienen una red de sucursales mucho más amplia donde den este servicio de alquiler de cajas de seguridad,


----------



## Elputodirector (1 Jun 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Y si saco la pasta del banco A y me la llevo a la caja fuerte del banco de al lado... ?
> 
> Es que manda cojones que no pueda hacer con mi dinero lo que quiera!!!!! :
> 
> ...



Yo he tenido cajas en 3 oficinas distintas y en dos bancos distintos.

Ten en cuenta que te la alquilo si quiero. Ten en cuenta tambien que una caja vacia no me genera beneficio, vamos que en general si la tengo vacia te la alquilare. Eso si, si me vacilas directamente es no.

En la ultima entidad pedia 1 MM en pasivo para alquilarte una caja.

Hace .... 3 o 4 años las quitaron todas en esa entidad (era muy caro mantenerlas) y solo quedan las de la OP. Para mis clientes consegui 4 cajas (tenia como unas 120 alquiladas) y solo para saldos superiores a 2MM en pasivo.

El precio va por espacio (por lo menos en esas dos entidades que te hablo) y teniamos 3 modelos, uno alargado pequeño, uno tamaño libro y otro algo mas grande que una pantalla de ordenador. Todos ellos con mucho fondo.

El seguro.... el que tu quieras, depende la prima que estes dispuesto a pagar.

Pero vamos, que esta dificil conseguirlas.


----------



## UN PRIVILEGIADO (3 Jun 2009)

De las cajas de seguridad, te comento mi experiencia.
Pregunté en dos lugares, una caja y un banco. En el banco (Banesto) había disponibles, pero muy caras, porque me dijeron que querían quitarse gente, por el tema de blanqueo de dinero. Te digo lo que a mí me contaron. Me salía, con dos titulares, casi 300 Euros anuales. Pfffff. Subía mucho el 2º titular.
Así, que me fui a la caja, (Vital) donde me prorrateaban lo ya pasado del año (la abrí a principios de marzo) y me sale con 2 titulares, unos 90 euros anuales.
El seguro de la caja (y del banco creo que parecido) te cubre muy poco, unos 6.000 ó 7.000 euros. Si quisieras asegurar por más cantidad, tendrías que hablar con tu compañía de seguros particular.
La forma de abrirla es de lo más sencillo. Yo fuí a la caja y en el momento, vimos las disponible, firmé un contrato y listo. Te dan la llave, y tienes gratis tres aperturas de la caja. Luego me parece que te cobran unos 3 Euros por apertura. No me pusieron ningún problema.
__________________


----------



## Buster (3 Jun 2009)

UN PRIVILEGIADO dijo:


> Te dan la llave, y tienes gratis tres aperturas de la caja. Luego me parece que te cobran unos 3 Euros por apertura. No me pusieron ningún problema.



- Papá, papá... pregunta el vecino si le prestas el martillo.

- ¡Quiá! ¡Que se gasta!


----------



## UN PRIVILEGIADO (4 Jun 2009)

Buster dijo:


> - Papá, papá... pregunta el vecino si le prestas el martillo.
> 
> - ¡Quiá! ¡Que se gasta!



A ver, majete. Explícame a qué viene la tontería, que hoy ando un poco obtuso y un pelín irascible!!! Capullo!!! 
Sin acritud, eh?


----------



## Buster (4 Jun 2009)

Si no lo pillas deberías plantearte que no eres ni la mitad de listo de lo que te crees.


----------



## UN PRIVILEGIADO (4 Jun 2009)

Buster dijo:


> Si no lo pillas deberías plantearte que no eres ni la mitad de listo de lo que te crees.



El que parece que no lo pilla eres tú, gañán.
Primero, no hay que ser muy listo para pillar la bobada de chiste? que has puesto.
Segundo, lo que no pillo es qué tiene que ver esa chorrada con lo que yo he escrito. 
Tercero, me parece que en ningún momento me las he dado de listo.
Y cuarto, sólo he pretendido responder a la pregunta de "las cosas a su cauce" pensando que quizás le podría servir para algo.

Lo que no sé, es qué hago respondiendo a soplapoyas como tú. Primera y última.
Por mi parte, que te den, atontao!


----------



## Buster (4 Jun 2009)

A mí me darán pero la vergüenza que pasaría tu madre si leyese eso que has escrito no se la quitaba nadie.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (4 Jun 2009)

UN PRIVILEGIADO dijo:


> De las cajas de seguridad, te comento mi experiencia.
> Pregunté en dos lugares, una caja y un banco. En el banco (Banesto) había disponibles, pero muy caras, porque me dijeron que querían quitarse gente, por el tema de blanqueo de dinero. Te digo lo que a mí me contaron. Me salía, con dos titulares, casi 300 Euros anuales. Pfffff. Subía mucho el 2º titular.
> Así, que me fui a la caja, (Vital) donde me prorrateaban lo ya pasado del año (la abrí a principios de marzo) y me sale con 2 titulares, unos 90 euros anuales.
> El seguro de la caja (y del banco creo que parecido) te cubre muy poco, unos 6.000 ó 7.000 euros. Si quisieras asegurar por más cantidad, tendrías que hablar con tu compañía de seguros particular.
> ...



Gracias por la respuesta UN PRIVILEGIADO... me ha venido muy bien. Por cierto, a santo de qué viene ese post Buster...? :

Saludos...


----------



## Buster (4 Jun 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Gracias por la respuesta UN PRIVILEGIADO... me ha venido muy bien. Por cierto, a santo de qué viene ese post Buster...? :



¿A ti no te parece escandaloso que cobren 3 euros por abrir tu caja?


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (4 Jun 2009)

Buster dijo:


> ¿A ti no te parece escandaloso que cobren 3 euros por abrir tu caja?



Supongo que ya lo ví en un artículo y no le dí más vueltas... pero hay tantas cosas injustas.... :o

Saludos...


----------



## UN PRIVILEGIADO (5 Jun 2009)

Buster dijo:


> A mí me darán pero la vergüenza que pasaría tu madre si leyese eso que has escrito no se la quitaba nadie.



Lo que yo sé es que a tu madre, cuando le conté lo que habías escrito, se descojonó tanto que se cayó de la cama.


----------



## Buster (5 Jun 2009)

UN PRIVILEGIADO dijo:


> Lo que yo sé es que a tu madre, cuando le conté lo que habías escrito, se descojonó tanto que se cayó de la cama.



Ofende quien puede, no quien quiere. Y tú desde luego estás muy lejos de poder ofenderme por muchos insultos y tonterías que digas.

Estoy seguro de que tu madre intentó darte una buena educación. Es triste que pese a sus esfuerzos no lo consiguiera.

Por cierto, que el avatar te retrata muy bien.


----------



## UN PRIVILEGIADO (5 Jun 2009)

Buster dijo:


> Ofende quien puede, no quien quiere. Y tú desde luego estás muy lejos de poder ofenderme por muchos insultos y tonterías que digas.
> 
> Estoy seguro de que tu madre intentó darte una buena educación. Es triste que pese a sus esfuerzos no lo consiguiera.
> 
> Por cierto, que el avatar te retrata muy bien.



Amén, atontao.

Por mi parte, finiquitado.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (28 Jun 2009)

Banco / Entidad por d3/ año o fr. 
Per. física por d3/ año o fr. 
Per. jurídica Mínimo € x cada
apertura/uso Fianza
Banco Santander 8,00 € 10,00 € 100,00 € 4,00 € Consultar
Banco Popular Español 18,00 € Consultar Consultar 4,50 € Consultar
Bankinter 9,02 € Consultar 60,10 € 3,01 € Consultar
Barclays 2,50 € Consultar 70,00 € Consultar Consultar
Bilbao Vizcaya 7,00 € Consultar 72,12 € 3,01 € Consultar
Bilbao Español de Crédito 9,00 € Consultar 180,00 € - 189,00 € Consultar Consultar
Caja de Ahorros y Monte de Piedad de Madrid 15,00 € 30,00 € 150 €- 300 € 3,01 € 210,35 €
La Caixa 12,00 € Consultar Consultar 4,00 € Consultar
Caixa Galicia 9,00 € Consultar 60,00 € 3,00 € Consultar
CAM 15,00 20,00 € 180,00 € - 300,00 € 3,00 € Consultar
Para más información y precios actualizados siempre consulte a su banco o entidad. Tarifas de Diciembre 2008


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (28 Jun 2009)

He encontrado esto, por si a alguien le interesa...

Cajas fuertes. Caja fuerte y cajas de seguridad en bancos

Al final, viene una tabla con las tarifas...

Saludos...


----------



## BALAGUER (17 Sep 2010)

*Cajas de seguridad*

Hola a todos, yo tengo una caja de seguridad en una empresa de Madrid que se dedica a alquilarlas. Pago 180€ cada seis meses y tengo dos aperturas gratis al mes, despues pago 3€ cada apertura, es un sitio muy seguro aunque para darte una caja tardan un poco.


----------



## papores (22 Sep 2010)

UN PRIVILEGIADO dijo:


> ... En el banco (Banesto) había disponibles, pero muy caras, porque me dijeron que querían quitarse gente, por el tema de blanqueo de dinero...



probablemente sea cierto, pero no en todas las provincias. Por lo que yo se, intentaria Banesto como primerisima opcion. De lejos lo que te cueste de mas lo ganas en tranquilidad. Huye de las cajas ... tienden (al contrario que los bancos) a deslocalizar las cajas de alquiler ... En cambio los bancos ... se pueden permitir un nivel mucho mas alto



BALAGUER dijo:


> Hola a todos, yo tengo una caja de seguridad en una empresa de Madrid que se dedica a alquilarlas. Pago 180€ cada seis meses y tengo dos aperturas gratis al mes, despues pago 3€ cada apertura, es un sitio muy seguro aunque para darte una caja tardan un poco.



y seguro que a poco que insistamos nos dan el contacto ¿eh? eso si de forma totaaaaallllllmente dejinteresada


----------



## julioelapestoso (22 Sep 2010)

BALAGUER dijo:


> Hola a todos, yo tengo una caja de seguridad en una empresa de Madrid que se dedica a alquilarlas. Pago 180€ cada seis meses y tengo dos aperturas gratis al mes, despues pago 3€ cada apertura, es un sitio muy seguro aunque para darte una caja tardan un poco.


----------



## Josar (4 Feb 2012)

Lo de las cajas lo veo un buen seguro para robos.

Pero a nadie le da miedo que te la robe el banco, igual que la cuenta corriente, que un día quiebre el banco y no te dejen entrar en la sucursal y tú dinero se pierda?

En argentina no desapareció ninguna caja de alquiler?


----------



## gamusino30 (4 Feb 2012)

Josar dijo:


> Lo de las cajas lo veo un buen seguro para robos.
> 
> Pero a nadie le da miedo que te la robe el banco, igual que la cuenta corriente, que un día quiebre el banco y no te dejen entrar en la sucursal y tú dinero se pierda?
> 
> En argentina no desapareció ninguna caja de alquiler?



Peor aun, que le hagan un butron al banco y te indemnize con 6 o 10k euros cuando el contenido era mas valioso.


----------



## jls_f1 (7 Jun 2012)

Yo por ejemplo q vivo en un piso compartido y no queria tener en casa determinados documentos judiciales que pudieran ser inspeccionados por mis compañeros de piso y crearme problemas con ellos, cogi y opte por una solucion mucho mas barata: alquilarme una taquilla en el gimnasio y guardarlos ahi.


----------



## YOL (7 Jun 2012)

BALAGUER dijo:


> Hola a todos, yo tengo una caja de seguridad en una empresa de Madrid que se dedica a alquilarlas. Pago 180€ cada seis meses y tengo dos aperturas gratis al mes, despues pago 3€ cada apertura, es un sitio muy seguro aunque para darte una caja tardan un poco.



Por 360 euros al año ya deben ser seguras, en suiza las tienes mas baratas,


----------



## JUANR (7 Jun 2012)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Hola, abro este hilo para preguntar si alguien tiene contratada alguna. Me gustaría saber precios de alquiler anual, si todos los bancos/cajas disponen, si puedes abrirla siempre que quieras o tienes que pagar por abrirla, si disponen de seguro, que te piden para abrirla, etc...
> 
> Gracias por las aportaciones...
> 
> ...



Quien mejor te puede informar es en los bancos donde tengas cuentas. Este tema no funciona que me presento en un banco pregunto sí tienen cajas de seguridad, abro una cuenta, firmo un contrato y ya está. Es un tema "sensible". Sí no tienes cuenta en el banco , podrías necesitar que te presente un cliente del banco, entrevista con el director de la sucursal,...etc.De todas formas te anticipo que hay mucha demanda y han subido bastante los precios.


----------



## concciente (1 Ago 2012)

..Muy buenas tardes a toda la tribu burbruja burbujera; continuando con el tema de este hilo, estamos meditando mi marido y yo solicitar el alquiler de una caja de seguridad en el banco que tenemos cuenta (Santander ) , he leido de distintos lugares sobre el tema y me encuentro confusa.


Con los turbulentos tiempos que corren , como ven ustedes el sacar los dos depositos que tenemos y guardarlos en la caja , con la idea de ganar tranquilidad por posibles futuras desagrables sorpresas en los bancos.

..Les quedaria muy agradecida si me orientaran,...!!cordiales saludos para tod@s .


----------



## Señor Conservador (1 Ago 2012)

Yo no lo querria ni loco.
Depende de lo que haya te lo roba el cajero, se pira y xao! el robo con fuerza esta.muy poco penado en este pais.
O en caso de madmax quien coño ira al banco a abrirte la cajita... Para mi es una locura, 1000 veces mejor en casa,pozo,corral o en los pañales de la abuela.


----------



## roygbiv (2 Ago 2012)

concciente dijo:


> .Con los turbulentos tiempos que corren , como ven ustedes el sacar los dos depositos que tenemos y guardarlos en la caja , con la idea de ganar tranquilidad *por posibles futuras desagrables sorpresas en los bancos*.



Escribir eso en el mismo mensaje en el que te planteas contratar una caja de seguridad _en un banco_ es una contradicción.


----------



## Vidar (2 Ago 2012)

concciente dijo:


> ..Muy buenas tardes a toda la tribu burbruja burbujera; continuando con el tema de este hilo, estamos meditando mi marido y yo solicitar el alquiler de una caja de seguridad en el banco que tenemos cuenta (Santander ) , he leido de distintos lugares sobre el tema y me encuentro confusa.
> 
> 
> Con los turbulentos tiempos que corren , como ven ustedes el sacar los dos depositos que tenemos y guardarlos en la caja , con la idea de ganar tranquilidad por posibles futuras desagrables sorpresas en los bancos.
> ...



Por mi parte al santander ni agua, es el banco más ladrón que hay.

Le recomendaría que sacara sus ahorros a un país solvente fuera de la zona euro y además comprara oro de inversión.

.


----------



## concciente (2 Ago 2012)

Yo no lo querria ni loco.
Depende de lo que haya te lo roba el cajero, se pira y xao! el robo con fuerza esta.muy poco penado en este pais.
O en caso de madmax quien coño ira al banco a abrirte la cajita... Para mi es una locura, 1000 veces mejor en casa,pozo,corral o en los pañales de la abuela.
__________________
Bueno esto es un poco exagerado no, teoricamente una caja de seguridad en un banco es privada , ajena a las turbulencias del banco, los bancos tienen que aprobar un protocolo de seguridad para estas cajas, el banco puede quebrar pero tu caja es tu apartado privado inviolable , salvo por orden judicial por sospechas de delito o blanqueo.
Eso o yo soy muy ingenua...???

El servicio de alquiler de cajas de seguridad - Servicios de inversión y actividades complementarias - La contratación bancaria - Cargo del Autor: Profesor Contratado de Derecho Mercantil. Doctor en Derecho. Universidad Complutense de Madrid - Autor:


----------



## concciente (4 Ago 2012)

Por favor, algun consejo el poximo martes tengo que contestar si acepto o no, pues la solicitud dela caja me la han concedido.

Muchas gracias.


----------



## Vidar (4 Ago 2012)

concciente dijo:


> Por favor, algun consejo el poximo martes tengo que contestar si acepto o no, pues la solicitud dela caja me la han concedido.
> 
> Muchas gracias.



Si hazlo, es una buena idea.

.

parece que quieres que es lo que digamos.


----------



## concciente (4 Ago 2012)

Señor Vidar , no me merezco su ironia, si escribo en este foro ,que me recomendaron ,es porque no estamos puestos en estos asuntos y pedimos consejo a los ciudadan@s y no hay mas señor mio .


----------



## kader35 (4 Ago 2012)

concciente dijo:


> Por favor, algun consejo el poximo martes tengo que contestar si acepto o no, pues la solicitud dela caja me la han concedido.
> 
> Muchas gracias.



Casi todos los que estamos en el foro tenemos la preocupación de qué hacer con nuestros ahorros, sean muchos o pocos. Y nadie tiene la verdad absoluta.

No creo que alguien se atreva a darte algún consejo, ya que hay muchos posibles escenarios futuros y nadie sabe dónde va a estar mejor nuestro dinero el día de mañana. Puede que volvamos a la peseta y puede que sigamos en el euro pero devaluado para los países PIIGS y que Alemania vuelva al marco, o que tengamos corralito y no podamos sacar dinero ni de los bancos ni de las cajas de los bancos, etc., etc.

Lo que yo he deducido leyendo el foro es que no se deben tener todos los huevos en la misma cesta, o sea que hay que diversificar, tener algo de dinero en casa, otra cantidad invertida en oro y plata, alguna cuenta abierta fuera de España, moneda extranjera, etc. y así, pase lo que pase, poder tener una cierta capacidad de reacción. 

Mi consejo es que bucees en el foro y cuando leas opiniones que te parezcan sensatas, hazle caso a tu instinto y luego tomas una decisión, ya que todo tiene sus pros y sus contras y siempre puedes acertar o equivocarte, pero bajo tu responsabilidad.


----------



## Vidar (5 Ago 2012)

concciente dijo:


> Señor Vidar , no me merezco su ironia, si escribo en este foro ,que me recomendaron ,es porque no estamos puestos en estos asuntos y pedimos consejo a los ciudadan@s y no hay mas señor mio .



yo te he recomendado Suiza y oro, y lo ignoras. Es lo mejor que se puede recomendar ahora mismo y te lo llevas por el morro como pompera, sin seguir el foro.

Pero que la cajita en BotinBank está muy guay y eso.

.


----------



## Vidar (5 Ago 2012)

Para Suiza mira el hilo de SwissQuote, muy popular y fácil. Para el oro llama al señor Andorrano.

Ya me lo agradecerás.

.


----------



## eolico (5 Ago 2012)

La caja de seguridad del banco para protegerese del propio banco :: lo saco de la cuenta y lo meto en la caja... ::

En ambos casos es poner la zorra a guardar las gallina.

No seria la primera vez que desaparecen cosas de las cajas en la historia.


----------



## sapoconcho (5 Ago 2012)

Amos a ver, opinemos.
Salvo hecatombe mundial o mad max reptiliano, las cajas de seguridad de los bancos se entienden seguras y no recuerdo yo que haya habido muchos robos en cajas de seguridad en España (ya ya, la teoría de la conspiración y que eso no se va a publicitar...).
Ahora bien, también está claro que los seguros de la caja son de baja compensación a no ser que usted escoja declarar voluntariamente lo que va a guardar, con lo que el banco le subirá la prima.
La caja es un espacio privado dentro del banco pero que no tiene nada que ver con el banco. De hecho el banco no puede acceder sin su llave (a no ser orden judicial y supongo que la forzarán) registrando sus visitas y, en ocasiones, cobrándole por ellas (entre 3 y 6 euros de media).
Calcule usted las cosas que le entran y si le compensa pagar por tenerlas ahí, o hacerse un viajecito a Francia y abrir una cuenta en el país galo (o Suiza como le ha recomendado el forero Vidar). Si está dispuesta a pagar la prima por la caja no creo que le salga mucho más caro el viaje.

Usted valore y decida. Al fin y al cabo, es su dinero.

Salu2


----------



## concciente (6 Ago 2012)

Tomo nota, gracias por sus comentarios.


----------



## anasanchez (12 Ene 2017)

Hola, te recomiendo que contrates este servicio en Global Shield, la cual es una empresa que se dedica a la renta de cajas de seguridad, te comparto el link de su sitio Web Renta de cajas de seguridad | Global Shield, aquí puedes ver los precios de las cajas, que cosas puedes guardar, entre otras cosas.


----------



## LIMONCIO (12 Ene 2017)

Yo sinceramente, prefiero tenerlo en casa. Primero porque sigues estando en manos del banco, y luego porque con el precio anual de mantenimiento, te da para hacer una pequeña obra de albañileria y hacer un doble fondo o algo asi en alguna pared, para ocultar lo que quieres proteger.


----------

